

Sept 24: World Day Against Software Patents - lux
http://stopsoftwarepatents.org/
Didn't know this until just now, but apparently today is the day for protesting software patents.  Since there are lots of startup founders on here, who may have a different take than the average hacker, what are your thoughts on the software patent issue?
======
lux
Didn't know this until just now, but apparently today is the day for
protesting software patents. Since there are lots of startup founders on here,
who may have a different take than the average hacker, what are your thoughts
on the software patent issue?

